
Say goodbye to usernames in Atlassian Cloud - _hyn3
https://confluence.atlassian.com/x/Sje-O
======
_hyn3
This applies to Atlassian cloud products like Bitbucket, Jira, Bamboo,
Hipchat/Stride, etc.

But don't email addresses usually leak at least as much information as the
user's own username might? (Seems like all of this data should be editable by
the user anyway.)

